# Hanging light fixture from a suspended ceiling?



## jbfan (Jul 1, 2004)

thats one way, or you can buy a caddy hanger.

http://www.erico.com/products/CADDYcfcTGrid.asp


----------



## AllanJ (Nov 24, 2007)

Should work fine.

Some fixtures are light enough that they can rest on the bars of the suspended ceiling without support from the joists above.


----------



## brric (Mar 5, 2010)

I would use something similar to this to mount the track to the suspended ceiling grid work.

http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&cd=1&sqi=2&ved=0CBYQFjAA&url=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.erico.com%2Fproducts%2FCADDYcfcTwistOnFixSprt.asp&ei=2-ExTZPvIYeosAOo342ABg&usg=AFQjCNHZtsasOa_ic3440F6roliL3mXUbw


----------



## Saturday Cowboy (Nov 29, 2009)

mind you the grid can't support the fixture or box or for that matter any electrical equipment. All electrical equipment must have it's own dedicated support wire to ceiling. I forget the code article.


----------



## dmxtothemax (Oct 26, 2010)

The last time I hung lights from a suspended ceiling,
I just cut some wood 3/4 inch by 1.5 inchs that was exactily
the same width as the ceiling tile, ( in my case 24 inchs )
I laid this across the back of the tile,
and put an eye bolt thru the tile and into the wood.
This way the weight is carryed by the supporting frame,
rather than by the tile.
It works fine, so long as the weight is not too much.
But for two track lights it should be fine.



rjniles said:


> Here is the situation. I have a small office area 8 by 10 in my 24 by 24 workshop/garage. Workshop ceiling joists are 9-6 above floor. The office has a suspended ceiling at 8 feet, 18" below ceiling joists. I want to install 2 track light fixtures in addition to the 2 - 2by2 florescent drop-ins that I have.
> 
> Here is my plan to support the fixture boxes (4" octagonal metal). Cut holes in the ceiling tile the size of the boxes. Install, with screws, a short 2by4 across the joists above the box location. Take another short 2by4 and screw to the cross brace so that it comes down to the back of the of the box. Drive 2 screws through to holes in the back of the box into the down hanging 2by4.
> 
> Does this seem reasonable or is there a better way to do it?


----------



## COLDIRON (Mar 15, 2009)

Main runners must be supported good not the cross tees. Make sure any additional weight is on the main runners.


----------



## Windwalker (Dec 19, 2010)

I certainly grasp the clips that would attach the track lighting rail to the ceiling grid frame
BUT
How are you all supplying power to the rail
Lowes sells this and they also sell an end rail power device but neither looks like it would straddle the ceiling grid frame and certainly not with an outlet box somehow mounted above

thoughts

ETA: the other device Lowes sells, which I believe would require some serious razor knife action


----------



## Jim Port (Sep 21, 2007)

You would extend the end of the track out past the intersecting track. It would not be mounted directly to the T. There was an 8B box that was slotted to allow it to be directly over the T, but have not seen one in quite awhile.


----------



## Windwalker (Dec 19, 2010)

Jim Port said:


> You would extend the end of the track out past the intersecting track. It would not be mounted directly to the T. There was an 8B box that was slotted to allow it to be directly over the T, but have not seen one in quite awhile.


Ahh so I would use the power supply that attaches to the end but it would be on the next full tile just passed were I want to run the track.

So cut out hole for octagon box and secure the fixture to that

Next question- what's going to support the connection box, above the tile?
I've got probably 1.5' before my floor joist above


----------



## Jim Port (Sep 21, 2007)

There are electrical boxes with a spreader bar that secures to the T's in the ceiling.


----------



## Windwalker (Dec 19, 2010)

Jim Port said:


> There are electrical boxes with a spreader bar that secures to the T's in the ceiling.



Guess I need to walk over one more isle at Lowes

Also guessing that since I'm using 2x2 grids the minimum length I could use would be 4 feet


----------

